# Prometeus to launch Cloud services. Beta testers needed !



## maounique (Jul 8, 2013)

Hello !

After a long time, we have finally managed to find something suitable for our IaaS Cloud.

We are now deploying it on the hardware we have ready for months and need some testers to stress it.

There will be 2 tiers in this test, one through HostBill which will be like a regular VPS (KVM only for now, but Xen will probably be added until Beta is over), prepaid for a month and fixed resources for the plan, controlled from HostBill too (start/stop/console, etc) and another one, postpaid (tho a setup fee will be required and which will be added as credit later).

The deployment is in progress and will continue until September at least with new Zones and Clusters, so the Beta will run until then or even later.

The participation is free and some good testers will also receive credit to be used when the commercial service is launched.

However, there is one condition. Since in Italy anonymous service is not allowed, we will need already existing customers in good standing for this. I.e. you already have service with us for some months and there was no breach of ToS/AUP in this time.

At this time, some 20 testers for each service are needed.

For some basic info about the service,please look here: http://board.prometeus.net/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1177

You can apply for this by opening a support ticket in any of our panel, WHMCS or Hostbill, Hostbill for the regular VPS-like service and WHMCS for the superior tier, direct UI management.

Why through LET/VPSboard and not a mass mail ? Well, most people here have some service with us and are usually knowledgeable enough for the job while other customers will probably be annoyed by the mail.

Thank you for your help !


----------



## jcaleb (Jul 8, 2013)

are you maonique? i confuse you are chinese with surname mao


----------



## maounique (Jul 8, 2013)

Yes, I am an Unique kind of Mao


----------



## concerto49 (Jul 9, 2013)

jcaleb said:


> are you maonique? i confuse you are chinese with surname mao


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mao_Zedong


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 9, 2013)

I've used my prometeus for a year now and I have nothing but good things to say.  Totally have opened up a support ticket for this.


----------



## jcaleb (Jul 9, 2013)

concerto49 said:


> https://en.wikipedia...wiki/Mao_Zedong


his grandfather


----------



## maounique (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you all that opened tickets.

We are still short of the 40 people we wish to invite, so keep them coming. After we reached the number, will distribute them to the 2 kind of services.

Newer customers will go for the HostBill version (fixed resources like a regular KVM and managed through hostbill interface which we plan to roll as a replacement of Solus for KVM/Xen) and the full UI version with access to the CloudStack directly where older customers and friends will go.

The latter is the real cloud we will use for IaaS once the zone is deployed mainly for companies and people with special needs. For now is only a basic zone, which does not allow internal networking, firewall control, bridging, etc, which OpenSwich will allow later.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 9, 2013)

Sounds good Mao! Best of luck with the new product/service.


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 9, 2013)

I am not a customer of prometeus - but if you still need a tester I would register myself to your WHMCS.


----------



## Ruchirablog (Jul 9, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> I am not a customer of prometeus - but if you still need a tester I would register myself to your WHMCS.


+1 Please count me in


----------



## nunim (Jul 9, 2013)

Submitted a ticket, it was pretty hard to login since I didn't know my information, had to figure out which email I used and look it up.  Haven't needed the control panel or anything in like 8 months, just shows how stable Prometeus really is.


----------



## maounique (Jul 9, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> I am not a customer of prometeus - but if you still need a tester I would register myself to your WHMCS.


Unfortunately, police demands us to have the payment information from every customer at least. Since this is a free test, no payment is involved and as such we will be in trouble in case of abuse.

We have not filled al the slots we intended, therefore applications are still welcome.

EDIT: Added firewall operation tutorial:

http://board.prometeus.net/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1178&p=1648#p1648


----------



## jcaleb (Jul 9, 2013)

thanks Mao and uncle for giving me one


----------



## Master Bo (Jul 11, 2013)

That's interesting. Posted a support ticket, in case it's not yet late.

Good luck with your innovatios and business in general in any case!


----------



## maounique (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks 

The full UI testing slots are pretty much filled. We will be releasing the HostBill version soon, which will have all the functions integrated int he billing panel.

Doing last tests now and writing the tutorial, after that, the people which submitted applications in iperweb panel will finally receive their logins.


----------



## maounique (Jul 12, 2013)

Thank you all that enrolled so far.

The slots for the full CloudStack experience have been filled, more or less, now we started provisioning for our Iperweb LTD customers, where all administration will be done through HostBill.

Please take a look here for a few highlights:

http://board.prometeus.net/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1182&p=1674

You can still apply from the Iperweb panel, by opening a ticket. http://my.iperweb.com

Requirements are less strict than before, it is enough to have a service with us for a month or more, instead of 6 or more before.

HB controlled instances do not have direct access at CloudStack UI, therefore should be more safe.


----------

